# SOS, dog scratches himself



## donwe (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey V owners! 

We do have a serious problem with our 2 year old boy. 
When he was 1 year old, he started scratching himself (head, shoulders, neck) till the blood. We found out it is the food allergy. We started elimination diet, and now we found the right food for him. 
However, during the times with the allergy, each time we saw him scratching, we shouted on him, NO, STOP. Then ran to him and holded his paw, otherwise he wouldnt stop. So we played this game few months. 

Today, allergy is stopped, at least we think so. He doesn't scratch when we are with him. 
But EVERY time we leave him home alone, we find the room's floor covered with his coat and red bloody spots on his neck and shoulders. 
I'm working from home, so I can spend a lot of time with him. 
He was absolutely ok with being alone for 1.5 years. We just leave him some snacks or game. It looked like he waited us to leave. But after this allergy, there are only 2 options:
1. he scratches home alone because he is afraid to scrach himself when we are around. He feels the itch but doesn't scratch unless he is alone.
2. it is some kind of separation anxiety? Even he didn't have it. And I have no idea what to do. 

When we need to go somewhere, where he is not allowed, we bring him to friends, so they could be with him. 
What changed since his "childhood", we do not give him snack when we leave or give only some dried salmon. 
Maybe he is angry about the snacks?

Any thoughts and ideas are appreciated, we are so tired and so sad about this situation. It's heartbreaking to see our boy with swollen neck and shoulders, losing hair. 

Thank you in advance!

P.S. sorry for my English.

Donwe


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like he is still itchy. 
You could try giving him benadryl before you leave the house or putting a shirt on him.


----------



## donwe (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you, TexasRed,

We will try shirt and contact a vet to ask about benadryl 

Donwe



TexasRed said:


> Sounds like he is still itchy.
> You could try giving him benadryl before you leave the house or putting a shirt on him.


----------

